# Bonne année 2005



## clampin (31 Décembre 2004)

Bon ben voilà hein.....


----------



## krystof (31 Décembre 2004)

T'es sûr de ton titre ?


----------



## clampin (31 Décembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr de ton titre ?


 Corrigé


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2004)

Tu m'édites ton titre tout de suite, ça m'énerve...


Merci.


----------



## rezba (31 Décembre 2004)

Dans ma grande mansuétude, je te l'ai édité (parce que tu ne peux le faire toi-même, pêcheur ! :rateau: Le titre, une fois qu'il est mis, appartient à sa sainte Mère vBulletin....).

Mais c'est uniquement parce que la nouvelle année approche et que je me sens d'humeur primesautière et indulgente.
En attendant, tu me feras 22 Notre Père, 3 Je vous salue Marie et 13 génuflexions. Pour la peine.


----------



## krystof (31 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, tu me feras 22 Notre Père, 3 Je vous salue Marie et 13 génuflexions. Pour la peine.



Et un tombé de futal bien dans les règles.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2004)

Oui avec claquement de la boucle de ceinture par terre...


----------



## rezba (31 Décembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et un tombé de futal bien dans les règles.


 Ravi de te l'entendre dire !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2004)

Bon, alors ce tombé de futal ??


----------



## krystof (31 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors ce tombé de futal ??



Apparemment, c'est pour 2005.

En attendant, va falloir se contenter du torchon mouillé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2004)

C'est fini, je n'envoie plus de voeux... 
Car une année, j'avais envoyé ça :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2004)

... Et une semaine plus tard, j'envoyais ça :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2004)

"Avouez tout de même que voilà un effort de bonne volonté fort mal récompensé"... (Comtesse de Ségur. Née Rostopchine) 
"Putain, c'est balot!" (J.M. Bigard. né Gros Con)


----------



## Foguenne (31 Décembre 2004)

Bonne année 2005 à tous.
Dernier message sur Macgé pour 2004, je m'en vais rejoindre des amis à la campagne. 

Amusez-vous bien, que tombe le futal.   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne année 2005 à tous.
> Dernier message sur Macgé pour 2004, je m'en vais rejoindre des amis à la campagne.
> 
> Amusez-vous bien, que tombe le futal.   :love:  :love:  :love:



Bonne bourre, paulo!


----------



## macmarco (31 Décembre 2004)

*Bonne année à toutes et à tous !*
   










​


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne année 2005 à tous.
> Dernier message sur Macgé pour 2004, je m'en vais rejoindre des amis à la campagne.
> 
> Amusez-vous bien, que tombe le futal.   :love:  :love:  :love:



Bonne année aux Foguenne.   :love: Et joyeux 2005 à tous!  Boivez.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:*tous mes voeux de bonheur pour 2005*!!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## LiliTh (31 Décembre 2004)

euh... vous savez que cela porte grav' malheur de souhaiter la bonne année avant l'heure ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2004)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> euh... vous savez que cela porte grav' malheur de souhaiter la bonne année avant l'heure ???



Tu prêches à un convaincu...  regarde quelques posts plus haut pour t'en convaincre


----------



## Franswa (31 Décembre 2004)

BONNE ANNéE !!!!!!!! :love: 2005


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:*tous mes voeux de bonheur pour 2005*!!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


comment tu savais que j'allais manger chinois ?


----------



## Lio70 (31 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> comment tu savais que j'allais manger chinois ?


Niark!   

Et une bonne année à tous et à toutes! Bon, je vais lire mon programme TV pour voir à quelles conneries on aura encore droit ce soir. C'est pas grave, j'ai des DVDs en retard...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

Happy new year


----------



## trevise (31 Décembre 2004)

On n'attend pas minuit pour se rouler des galoches bien baveuses sous le gui ?


----------



## clampin (31 Décembre 2004)

Mes voeux....

http://dremacle.free.fr/nouvelan.mov


----------



## MrStone (31 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Et une semaine plus tard, j'envoyais ça :


Excellent   
Ça va mieux depuis ?


----------



## Franswa (31 Décembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Niark!
> 
> Et une bonne année à tous et à toutes! Bon, je vais lire mon programme TV pour voir à quelles conneries on aura encore droit ce soir. C'est pas grave, j'ai des DVDs en retard...


 Y a les meilleurs prestidigitateurs du monde entier sue arte ce soir :mouais: :love:


----------



## trevise (31 Décembre 2004)

Le grand gala d'André Rieu sur RTL9 à 20h45...


----------



## Franswa (31 Décembre 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Le grand gala d'André Rieu sur RTL9 à 20h45...


 YOUPI !!!!!!!!!!!!! :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2004)

Comme disait Desproges: Bonne année, mon cul


----------



## LiliTh (31 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu prêches à un convaincu...  regarde quelques posts plus haut pour t'en convaincre



Ah voui c'est vrai :rose: 

 Bon bah ton exemple devrait en convaincre quelques d'autres...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2004)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> Ah voui c'est vrai :rose:
> 
> Bon bah ton exemple devrait en convaincre quelques d'autres...



mon dieu à ton age tu n'as pas peur de tous ces pervers sur ce site ????


----------



## Spyro (31 Décembre 2004)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> euh... vous savez que cela porte grav' malheur de souhaiter la bonne année avant l'heure ???


Et tu sais que ça porte malheur d'être superstitieux ?   

Alors bonne année quand même


----------



## duracel (31 Décembre 2004)

C'est les dernières heures de l'année de la loose, qui va laisser la place à l'année de la win.
Plus que quelques heures à tenir.


----------



## kitetrip (31 Décembre 2004)

*Bonne année 2005* 


avec 7 heures d'avance


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2004)

c'est bon, la vodka est congelée, je peux y aller


----------



## appleman (31 Décembre 2004)

Bon allez soyez honnete: qui va se regarder l'habituel navet télévisuel présenté par Arthur chaque année dnas lequel il prend les telespectateurs pour des cons en leur faisant croire que l'émission se passe le 31??? allez avouez ...


----------



## rimo89 (31 Décembre 2004)

Merci , bonne année a toi aussi, et a vous tous . vivement que macgénération soit conseillé ou mentionné sur le site d'apple


----------



## LiliTh (31 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et tu sais que ça porte malheur d'être superstitieux ?
> 
> Alors bonne année quand même





Mouai merci...

Et nan j'ai pas peur des pervers en général... puis chui pas si p'tite que ça kan meme !


----------



## tornade13 (31 Décembre 2004)

Juste avant de partir réveilloné, je passe sur le meilleur des Forums, pour vous souhaiter une Merveilleuse Année 2005 que celle-ci nous apporte Bonne Humeur et Rigolade.
Soyez sage cette nuit et rentrez entier.
Je vous embrasse

BONNE ANNÉE 2005


----------



## ederntal (31 Décembre 2004)

(idem)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

Sincères condoléances pour l'enterrement de 2004  ​et trinquons ensemble à la naissance de 2005 !   ​:bebe::love:​Bisous à toutes et tous de Momo et Frédo  ​


----------



## Deckard (31 Décembre 2004)

Bonne année 2005 à tous!
Je suis déjà en 2005 depuis deux heures!!
Fétez bien et n'abusez pas trop ceux qui conduisent.

Allez hop je retourne à la fête!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

bisous et bonne annee a tous


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

*A toutes et tous, une année 2005  *​*
 encore meilleure que celle que nous allons quitter​​*​​​


----------



## iTof (31 Décembre 2004)

*MERCI A VOUS, MERCI MACGE ET MERCI AU MAC POUR 2004,
MAIS... LAISSONS PLACE A UNE NOUVELLE ANNEE :
BONNE ANNEE 2005 A VOUS TOUTES ET TOUS
QU'ELLE VOUS APPORTE CE QUE VOUS ATTENDEZ DE MIEUX
ET AUTANT POUR CEUX QUI EN ONT BESOIN​* 

  :rateau:  ​


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2005)

bonne année a toutes et a tous :love:


----------



## Gaël (1 Janvier 2005)

Bonne et heureuse année 2005.


----------



## Machistador (1 Janvier 2005)

bonne année, bonne santé.

A+
Michael


----------



## katelijn (1 Janvier 2005)

Bonne année, plein de bonheur a toutes et tous.


----------



## Gregg (1 Janvier 2005)

Bonanée a toute et tous ,que la santé soit présente et le reste c'est pas si important que ca tant que vous êtes en bonne santé  .


----------



## Floriane (1 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *A toutes et tous, une année 2005  *​*
> encore meilleure que celle que nous allons quitter​​*​​​



Je vous souhaite à tous une bonne et heureuse année 2005.
May all your wishes come true


----------



## Rastignac (1 Janvier 2005)

-----------------------


----------



## flotow (1 Janvier 2005)

rimo89 a dit:
			
		

> Merci , bonne année a toi aussi, et a vous tous . vivement que macgénération soit conseillé ou mentionné sur le site d'apple


MacG est deja mentionné sur le site d'Apple, sur une des photo de l'apple expo, il y a un petit
copyr, MacGeneration
et oui


----------



## flotow (1 Janvier 2005)

J'ai posté a 00.02, Grrr, et on m'a fermé le sujet...

On part deja sur de bonne bases...:mouais: 
Donc je resouhaite mes voeux, mais c'est une redite, pour avoir les vrais, allez sur "Bonne Année 2005!" 
Voila!
Donc Bonne Année 2005 a tout le MacGéen, a Apple, et a Steve qui va devoir sortir une machine car je lui ai souhaité mes voeux, et voila:rose:


----------



## minime (1 Janvier 2005)

Je sais que ça ne fait jamais plaisir, désolé. Bonne année 2005 quand même. :rose:


----------



## iota (1 Janvier 2005)

Tout pareil que les autres...
   La bonne année et la santé qui va avec... 

   @+
   iota

  PS : vous avez vu le nombre de forumeurs dont l'anniversaire tombe le 1er janvier... c'est dingue...


----------



## MackZeKnife (1 Janvier 2005)

S.A.B.* à tous pour 2005   

* Santé, Argent, Bonheur


----------



## Caster (1 Janvier 2005)

BONNE ANNEE 2005


----------



## nicogala (1 Janvier 2005)

...

 <--


----------



## iTof (1 Janvier 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> MacG est deja mentionné sur le site d'Apple, sur une des photo de l'apple expo, il y a un petit copyr, MacGeneration et oui



> et c'est là 

(et en fait Phil, il y avait 1 ou 2 iMac ?    )


----------



## macelene (1 Janvier 2005)

SAlud, Amor y Pesetas...:love:​

Paix dans Le Monde, Sérénité et Joie pour Toutes et Tous...   ​

:love:​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2005)

Happy new year


----------



## Pierrou (1 Janvier 2005)

Pareil


----------



## Luc G (1 Janvier 2005)

Bonne année à tous les forumeurs de MacGé (je leur laisse le soin de savoir ce que veut dire "bonne" pour eux)


----------



## boodou (1 Janvier 2005)

BONNE ANNEE !!! (et vive Mac Gé) :love:  
 et j'espère qui aura pas de Powerbook G5 cette année pasque j'veux pas qu'mon G4 me fasse un complexe d'infériorité ...   :affraid:


----------



## appleman (1 Janvier 2005)

bon ce coup ci on a le droit de le dire sans se faire houspiller par les supersticieux  alors BONNE ANNEE à tous !!!!   :style: 

 et n'oubliez pas c'est dans les soirées les plus chaudes qu'on sort le plus couvert...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2005)

Je passe en coup de vent pour vous souhaiter à tous et à toutes une bonne année 2005.

Mes meilleurs voeux pour vous et vos proches.


----------



## NightWalker (1 Janvier 2005)

Mes meilleurs voeux... (15Mo)


----------



## cassandre57 (1 Janvier 2005)

Bonne année 2005 avec vos macs !
Et pas que vos macs ! ​


----------



## mikoo (1 Janvier 2005)

Tout simplement...

*BONNE ANNÉE 2005!*


----------



## Cécé (1 Janvier 2005)

Venez faire un tour au mini chat qui se trouve en bas de la liste des forums!
Ah oui ... BONNE ANNEE!!!


----------



## G3ck0 (1 Janvier 2005)

Bonne année a tous ceux qui me liront, 
et même a tous les êtres vivants de notre Terre


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Janvier 2005)

BONNE ANNÉE


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2005)

j'espère que vos voeux ce réaliseront


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'espère que vois voeux ce réaliseront


 Comme tu dis 


hipsss


----------



## macelene (1 Janvier 2005)

SAlud, Amor y Pesetas... :love:​

Paix dans Le Monde, Sérénité et Joie pour Toutes et Tous...   ​

:love:​


----------



## sylko (1 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> SAlud, Amor y Pesetas... :love:​
> 
> :love:​



Surtout l'Amor...


----------



## ricchy (1 Janvier 2005)

Que 2005 soit votre année.
 Et la mienne aussi tient. 
 Prenez soins de vous...


----------



## bebert (1 Janvier 2005)




----------



## LiliTh (1 Janvier 2005)

Allé Bonne Année a tous et a toutes. Je vous souhaite une année avec tout plein de bonheur et d'amour


----------



## Talchan (1 Janvier 2005)

le Bonheur C'est Quand Il N'y A Pas De Malheur

Heureuse Annee A Tous​


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2005)

Bonne année à tous


----------



## trevise (1 Janvier 2005)

Du bonheur et de la joie pour tous, des macs pleins les maisons, la paix dans le monde, des menus avec fromage ET dessert, bref, plein de bonnes choses pour tous les macusers et tous les autres aussi.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Janvier 2005)

Bonne Année 2005 à toutes et à tous
la santé, le bonheur, l'argent, tout ça, tout ça


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bonne Année 2005 à toutes et à tous
> la santé, le bonheur, l'argent, tout ça, tout ça



Oui... Amour, gloire et beauté... , pendant qu'on y est...


----------



## Cillian (1 Janvier 2005)

*Les résolutions d'une bonne année,
Commencent généralement en Janvier.

Ajoutes-y mille et mille baisers,
À la mi-Février.

Sans oublier les giboulées de farces,
Un certain mardi de Mars.

Du temps ne perds pas le fil,
Découvres, subtil, le mois d'Avril.

Quelque soit la date et l'heure, fais ce qu'il te plaît,
Ne te contentes pas du seul mois de Mai.

Et sans attendre le plus long jour de Juin,
Fêtes la fête aux musiciens.

Usant d'artifices, immanquablement, Juillet
Brillant de tous ses feux, te séduirait.

Crois moi sans aucun doute,
Profites pleinement du long mois d'Août.

Car dès les premières heures de Septembre,
Le train-train quotidien, il te faudra reprendre.

Halloween, ses sorcières et ses ogres
Se manifesteront avant même fin Octobre.

Et les fêtes de fin d'année sauront se faire attendre,
Par un avant goût fruité du troisième jeudi de Novembre.

Je souhaite donc, à qui veut l'entendre,
Une bonne et heureuse année, même après la fin Décembre.*


  ​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Amour, gloire et beauté... , pendant qu'on y est...



Ah non, désolé, on ne regarde pas les mêmes programmes


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Janvier 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> *Les résolutions d'une bonne année,
> Commencent généralement en Janvier.
> 
> Ajoutes-y mille et mille baisers,
> ...



ça, c'est une année bien remplie


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Janvier 2005)

Une merveilleuse année 2005 à vous tous  !

Que 2005 vous soit douce et agréable, puisse cette nouvelle année voir vos rêves les plus fous se réaliser. Puisse l'amour au milieu de vos familles reigner...

Et plus que tout, une bonne santé


----------



## Grug (1 Janvier 2005)

Bonne année à tous. :love:
mangez de l'aspirine :rateau:
profitez de la vie


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Bonne année à tous. :love:
> mangez de l'aspirine :rateau:
> profitez de la vie



c'est vrai qu'avec de l'aspirine un lendemain de fête, on profite mieux de la vie


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Que 2005 vous soit douce et agréable, puisse cette nouvelle année voir vos rêves les plus fous se réaliser. Puisse l'amour au milieu de vos familles reigner...



tout le monde l'espère


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Une merveilleuse année 2005 à vous tous  !
> 
> Que 2005 vous soit douce et agréable, puisse cette nouvelle année voir vos rêves les plus fous se réaliser. Puisse l'amour au milieu de vos familles reigner...
> 
> Et plus que tout, une bonne santé



quelle activité ,Modern Thing!inscrite en  avril ,deja 3000 posts!
Bonne année a tous!
pour l'amour ,ce sera plutot the end of a love afaire  
quand au reve le plus fou,ce sera l'année de mon power mac G5 avec écran apple 20" !!!


----------



## Mille Sabords (1 Janvier 2005)

Bonne Année à tous,

 et surtout que 2005 vous garde en bonne santé,
 et que Mackie trouve son ange


----------



## drs (1 Janvier 2005)

salut a tous et toutes

à mon tour de vous souhaiter une excellent année 2005 pleine de pommes 

Alex


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Janvier 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pour l'amour ,ce sera plutot the end of a love afaire



Bah, au moins je serai pas le seul...  une de perdue ; 10 d'égarées     :rose:


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Janvier 2005)

Bonne année à toutes et tous. Pleins de bonnes choses.....:love:


----------



## macaddicted (1 Janvier 2005)

bonne et heureuse année à toute la communaute macgé :love:
 PB G5 pour les etrennes ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Janvier 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pour l'amour ,ce sera plutot the end of a love afaire






			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> quand au reve le plus fou,ce sera l'année de mon power mac G5 avec écran apple 20" !!!


les images virtuelles seront plus grandes


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2005)

bonne annee a tous

 sante, prosperite, switch...


 et une pensee pour alain, dans un an, t'es eligible  (ils ont parle de lui a la teloche hier)


----------



## aricosec (1 Janvier 2005)

lu 6 pages.. stop !,rien a ajouter..stop !
lu et approuvé...stop !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Janvier 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> lu 6 pages.. stop !,rien a ajouter..stop !
> lu et approuvé...stop !


 T'es bien courageux! 

Bonne année à tous


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Janvier 2005)

Je n'ai lu que le titre du thread, mais bon...
Bonne année 2005 à tout les membres du forums MacG et à tout les autres !!!


----------



## MacMadam (1 Janvier 2005)

Bonneetheureuseannéeàtoutesettous


----------



## appleman (1 Janvier 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Bonneetheureuseannéeàtoutesettous



marche plus ta barre d'espace?  bon ok je sors...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Janvier 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> et une pensee pour alain, dans un an, t'es eligible  (ils ont parle de lui a la teloche hier)



Je savais que Golf était présent partout mais alors si maintenant il passe à la télé, là je m'incline


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Janvier 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> et une pensee pour alain, dans un an, t'es eligible  (ils ont parle de lui a la teloche hier)



Je savais que Golf était présent partout mais alors si maintenant il passe à la télé, là je m'incline


----------



## clampin (2 Janvier 2005)

Bon... mes bonne résolutions...

  1. trouver un copine... (ben oui, je suis toujours célibataire, mais bon ca se commande pas ce truc la)...
  2. être moins bordélique (cela peut attirer le point 1)
  3. trouver un boulot convenable (le point 1 peut d'ailleurs se trouver grace à ce point-ci)....  

 Voilà mes trois bonnes résolutions.... J'en ai pas d'autres puisque :

  1. Je ne fume pas (donc là desssus je suis tranquille)
 2. Je ne bois pas (mais là, ca peut être un problème... vu que je ne fréquente pas les bars et boites donc le point 1 au dessus est plus difficile à trouver)....

 Bref.. voilà...


----------



## bebert (2 Janvier 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Bon... mes bonne résolutions...
> 
> 1. trouver un copine... (ben oui, je suis toujours célibataire, mais bon ca se commande pas ce truc la)...
> 2. être moins bordélique (cela peut attirer le point 1)
> 3. trouver un boulot convenable (le point 1 peut d'ailleurs se trouver grace à ce point-ci)....



4. Après avoir trouvé le point 1, va falloir trouver le point G...


----------



## MacMadam (2 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> marche plus ta barre d'espace?  bon ok je sors...


 Meuuuuh. J'en connais un qui va se prendre un clavier sur la joue (et la souris dans l'oeil) 
   Joyeuse année quand même


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je savais que Golf était présent partout mais alors si maintenant il passe à la télé, là je m'incline





pfffff toutes ces fetes me font perdre le bons messages   

il est passé sur quelle chaine notre golf?      :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai lu que le titre du thread, mais bon...
> Bonne année 2005 à tout les membres du forums MacG et à tout les autres !!!


ah non ! pas aux autres !


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah non ! pas aux autres !


T'as raison SM, que les autres aillent se faire foutre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Janvier 2005)

J'ai passé le week-end dernier dans une ferme ...  ... si ! je vous assure ! :rateau: 
La preuve : après 3 bains, je pue encore la bouse de vache biologique ... l'occasion pour moi de vous présenter mes meilleurs oeux pour l'année 2005...  
Voeux de bonheur, de santé, d'amour et d'amitié ... voeux de paix et de quiétude ... que votre vie reflète le bleu du ciel et le vert de l'espérance ... que tout vous soit douceur et tendresse...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2005)

Je m'en vais moi zossi souhaiter mes bon voeux au peuple de Macgé, en souhaitant que les mous de la coiffe qui me lisent par milliers essaient de redresser la situation.

Que le coup de pédale soit vigoureux !


----------



## LeSqual (3 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison SM, que les autres aillent se faire foutre



BONNE ANNEE  à toutes celles  :love: et tous ceux  que ne sont pas allez se faire foutre par SM et Fabienr!    

PS: ya une date limite pour dire "bonne année" ??? :mouais:    

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

Logiquement tu as tout le mois de janvier pour souhaiter la bonne année 

Après, il peut y avoir des effets secondaires


----------



## LeSqual (3 Janvier 2005)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Logiquement tu as tout le mois de janvier pour souhaiter la bonne année
> 
> Après, il peut y avoir des effets secondaires



ok... alors j'attendrai le 1er fevrier exprès pour toi....   

Faut jamais me dire ce que je dois pas faire....  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2005)

2004 ayant mieux fini que prévu et 2005 plutôt bien commencé, je me fends quand même d'un traditionnel "bonne année à tous et à toutes".
Voila. 



Sinon ça va?


----------



## MrStone (3 Janvier 2005)

Santé bonheur et prospérité  




Voilà, ça, c'est fait ! :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en vais moi zossi souhaiter mes bon voeux au peuple de Macgé, en souhaitant que les mous de la coiffe qui me lisent par milliers essaient de redresser la situation.
> 
> Que le coup de pédale soit vigoureux !



Mes meilleurs souhaits d'abrasion à Sonny   

PS. Quand tu parles de redresser la situation, c'est bien de la situation que tu parles ? 

   




			
				TheBig a dit:
			
		

> J'ai passé le week-end dernier dans une ferme ...  ... si ! je vous assure !
> La preuve : après 3 bains, je pue encore la bouse de vache biologique ...



C'était donc ça dont m'ont parlé mes copains bruxellois au réveillon !    

Bon, TheBig, la prochaine fois, va voir les vaches à la vraie campagne, sur l'Aubrac par exemple  plutôt que dans une ferme biologique. Au moins, le vent emporte les odeurs.    Remarque, en cette saison où les vaches ont déserté les frimas, j'ai un souvenir très net de balade dans la neige démontrant le principe du traitement multicouche : 1) tu enfonces le pied dans la neige, 2) tu traverses la couche de neige et tu enfonces le pied dans le fumier dessous, profond le fumier !


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble probable également qu'il ne s'agit pas d'adultes



Salut roberto, j'ai tendance à avoir la même opinion  Et d'ailleurs, ne vaut-il pas mieux être naïf là ou l'enfant te rit qu'être blindé là où l'adulte erre.  Bon, je sais, c'est nul mais faut récupérer quand même


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2005)

Amour, gloire et confit de canard! 

Bonne année à tous (sauf à SM, évidemment    )


----------



## oflorent (3 Janvier 2005)

Date limite pour dire bonne année : 31/01   

J'suis encore dans les temps donc Bonne année


----------



## Yip (4 Janvier 2005)

Bonne année à tous !  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Janvier 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Bonne année à tous !  :love:


 :love: :love:




Mince, je viens de baver sur mon clavier


----------



## ginette107 (5 Janvier 2005)

Bonne année les macusers!
pleins de bonnes choses :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2005)

bonne année les filles (merde aux autres)


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bonne année les filles (merde aux autres)



Ben voilà un Galant Homme :rose:


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Bonne année à tous !  :love:



narf :love:


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bonne année les filles (merde aux autres)



C'est gentil de penser à Moi...  T'es vraiment trop chou comme mec!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Janvier 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne année les macusers!
> pleins de bonnes choses :love:



Toi aussi    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Bon... mes bonne résolutions...
> 
> 1. trouver un copine... (ben oui, je suis toujours célibataire, mais bon ca se commande pas ce truc la)...
> 2. être moins bordélique (cela peut attirer le point 1)
> ...


Me semblait avoir lu ça quelque part


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Me semblait avoir lu ça quelque part


Comme tu nous fais du remontage de thread la Moquette    :love:

Arf, cette epoque lointaine... les voeux pour 2005...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Décembre 2005)

keskeC Ke Ce déterrage de post,hmmm???


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

Mais les attentes sont les mêmes


----------



## Franswa (30 Décembre 2005)

C'est quoi le sujet ?

Bonne année ? ah...



Faut préparer tout ça :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Pierrou (31 Décembre 2005)

*Il a pus le bouc ! *


----------



## trevise (31 Décembre 2005)

Je cherchais partout le thread sur les voeux de 2006, ben voilà, c'est ici, sur le thread de l'année dernière 

Si je suis pas trop d'équerre, je viendrais refaire un tour entre deux apéros (vers minuit quoi).

Bon réveillon à tous, buvez, mangez, embrassez qui vous voulez.


----------

